# Used Sig 1911 Target 45acp



## DOUBLESHOT (Aug 19, 2018)

My local gun shop has a used, pretty much mint condition Sig 1911 Target model in 45acp and stainless. They have it priced at $799 and it is tempting me. I live in the Peoples Republic of New Jersey and am currently waiting for three handgun permits. If I want to buy it, I would have to put a deposit on it until my permits arrive. I was planning on getting a Desert Eagle 1911 G in 45acp. I shot a rental and the trigger and accuracy are great. Any opinions?


----------

